# Frase celebre que no peudo recordar



## Trick21 (Sep 6, 2008)

HOLA...


quein es el autor de una frase celebre... el problema es que nol a recuerdo completamente ya que es bastante larga... 

El hombre no es mero intelecto, ni cuerpo y alma solamente, la convinaciona armoniosa de estas cualidades puede llevar al hombre entero..

no es textual perfecto es mas o menos es lo que recuerdo.

si alguein al escucho o sabe algo apra agregarle... o el autor!

mcuhas gracias de antemano

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2008)

> Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> "El hombre no es mero intelecto, ni grosero cuerpo animal, como tampoco corazón o alma solamente. Combinar acertada y armoniosamente las tres facultades es el requisito indispensable par formar al hombre entero"


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Fogonaza siempre increible ocn la comunidad!

una dudita.. ¬¬ la conocias o la buscaste?

y si al buscaste como hiciste por qeu intente y no pude :S

ah!  muchas gracias    

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2008)

Yo pongo en google fragmentos los fragmentos candidatos entre comillas ,  asi lo busca como un solo bloque.
En este caso: "El hombre no es mero intelecto"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

si quieres frases celebres y no tanto y no de celebridades tontas, t paso un archivo de texto que yo mismo cree y edite con ese nombre por título.
ahi, estoy recolectando las mas famosas y verdaderamente inteligentes frases dichas por intelectos unicos.

tambien agregué muchas inventadas por mi, las cuales la mayoria no me gustan.

pero la literatura es un arte y como tal es forma de expresarse, y en tal caracter es menester que todos podamos hacerlo.

ya sea literatura, cine, teatro, musica, escultura, pintura, entre las artes.


----------

